# Opera slow on page opening



## bbzz (Dec 12, 2010)

And, funny thing is, it's slow only on my intel machine, whereas my amd machine handles opera batter than FF. So, it's the latest Opera, and desktop is KDE, but, it's same thing on gnome.
When i enter address, it takes anywhere from 10-15 seconds to open the page, and the it loads it slowly. The scrolling is fine, it's responsive, it just needs lots of time to actually "go" to the web page. DNS is not an issue, ping is immediate. And firefox works just fine.

Anyone have an idea what to look for? Like i said, my other almost identical machine with AMD processor handles it just fine. Could this really be an issue??


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Dec 12, 2010)

I have Opera on a Kubuntu install and it was fast when I put it there, but recently it has had the same problem as yours. It has gone from good to unusable, almost overnight. I don't have Opera on a BSD machine right now, but just wanted to chime in because it's such bizarre behaviour that I think there is something OS independent here.


----------



## bbzz (Dec 12, 2010)

Seems like prebuilt opera (10.10) from packages works blazingly fast. 
Something was changed in later version which makes it unusable on my machine.


----------

